# Round bedside table



## Jacob (10 Mar 2022)

Bit of a long shot but does anybody happen to have a better picture or a link to this table or similar design?
Have been asked to make one. 
Can do something similar of course but would be interesting to see more details of an actual example

.


----------



## Derek Cohen (Perth Oz) (10 Mar 2022)

Jacob, I cannot imagine a round table alongside a bed! This would quickly lead to problems with items dropping off the sides.

I would rather recommend a demilune style (half round). This is one of a pair I made ...






Link: A Pair of End Tables

Regards from Perth

Derek


----------



## manicminer (10 Mar 2022)

Derek Cohen (Perth Oz) said:


> Jacob, I cannot imagine a round table alongside a bed! This would quickly lead to problems with items dropping off the sides.
> 
> I would rather recommend a demilune style (half round). This is one of a pair I made ...
> 
> ...


Nice work Derek. Perfect size for a remote and a pint/cup of tea


----------



## Jacob (10 Mar 2022)

Derek Cohen (Perth Oz) said:


> Jacob, I cannot imagine a round table alongside a bed! This would quickly lead to problems with items dropping off the sides.
> 
> I would rather recommend a demilune style (half round). This is one of a pair I made ...
> 
> ...


Good point! The teeth, the hearing aids,....  
I like your demilune table but looking for something a bit more sculptural, with knobbly bits etc. hence the pic.


----------



## Sandyn (10 Mar 2022)

try searching for 'decor therapy simplify oval accessory table'


----------



## Sandyn (10 Mar 2022)

I meant to say, if you use Chrome on a PC, and right click on an image, you get an option to Search Image with Google lens, same as reverse image search but in a context menu. It's useful for finding things like this.


----------



## Jacob (10 Mar 2022)

Sandyn said:


> I meant to say, if you use Chrome on a PC, and right click on an image, you get an option to Search Image with Google lens, same as reverse image search but in a context menu. It's useful for finding things like this.


Thanks I didn't know you could do that. Some funny looking tables out there I think I'll have a stab at my own version!


----------

